# cyclocross



## cyclenic (18 Jan 2010)

I'm looking to get a cyclocross, what bikes would you recomend and why?


----------



## cyclenic (18 Jan 2010)

I'm looking to get a cyclocross, what bikes would you recomend and why?


----------



## Dave5N (18 Jan 2010)

Wiggle - focus, Kinesis crosslight, try Paul Milne as well.

Are you after a gneral bike or do you intend to race?


----------



## Dave5N (18 Jan 2010)

Wiggle - focus, Kinesis crosslight, try Paul Milne as well.

Are you after a gneral bike or do you intend to race?


----------



## cyclenic (19 Jan 2010)

just a general bike


----------



## Norm (19 Jan 2010)

I'm looking at a Specialized Tricross Sport. Why? Because I trust Spesh as a brand and my LBS are very good, the components are solid and reliable and it's similar colours to my Secteur so Mrs Norm might not spot the N+1.


----------



## Baggy (19 Jan 2010)

Kona Jake the Snake is a cross bike that's very popular as a general bike, and Partridge Cycles in Kennford stock them. They have a small test riding area so you can at least get an idea of fit and handling.


----------



## Christopher (19 Jan 2010)

i'm looking to get a Genesis Croix de Fer in the bike2work scheme this year. Steel frame + disc brakes. Not cheap though, at £999 IIRC.

OT: wonder if 'cross is the new fixed? More people seem to be interested in it lately


----------



## Norm (19 Jan 2010)

Frustruck said:


> OT: wonder if 'cross is the new fixed? More people seem to be interested in it lately


For me, it's the stronger build and more all-round use. I love the road bike but I've found myself using the MTB if there's any chance I might leave the tarmac.


----------



## Dave5N (19 Jan 2010)

cyclenic said:


> just a general bike



Then the Focus is very good value. Or the Edinburgh one you posted about.

Keep to the lower end - more expensive bikes will have racing geometry with tight handling and high bottom brackets and will not have braze ons for bottles etc.

However, if you want a really decent bike, I have a Ridley Crosswind I might sell.


----------



## cyclenic (19 Jan 2010)

cheers tiddleypeeps that's really helpfull, got some night shifts thu and fri, so will be diong my research. thank you


----------



## jpembroke (19 Jan 2010)

Just bear in mind that pretty much everyone who buys a cross bike as a road bike regrets not buying a road bike. In summary, if you want a road bike, buy a road bike.


----------



## Christopher (20 Jan 2010)

jpembroke said:


> Just bear in mind that pretty much everyone who buys a cross bike as a road bike regrets not buying a road bike. In summary, if you want a road bike, buy a road bike.


+1. I am getting mine for rough-stuffing and CX racing, not for touring or tarmac, I already have bikes for that


----------



## Norm (30 Jan 2010)

Norm said:


> I'm looking at a Specialized Tricross Sport. Why? Because I trust Spesh as a brand and my LBS are very good, the components are solid and reliable and it's similar colours to my Secteur so Mrs Norm might not spot the N+1.


My name is Norm and I have just got N+1.

The wife even likes it.

Taking a bike with drops along the Thames tow path did that get me some funny looks.  Quite sure-footed in the mud, a few slides from the tail in the squishiest bits. 

What a lovely bike, though. Admittedly, a compromise, neither roadie or MTB but very suitable for much of my riding. I felt that it was built for that sort of treatment, riding off road, bridle paths, gravel tracks, potholes, it just felt really solid and I wasn't worried about what I was riding over.

Shoot, am I unfit, though. First bit of distance since the first weekend in December, I only did about 15 miles all told and I'm pooped. Apparently, I still have not cleared the bronchitis.


----------



## cyclenic (30 Jan 2010)

News guys, i've filled out a form, ready to get myself a specialized tricross 2010, getting shoes, pedals and a ladies seat, and saving about £250. think it's a bargain, and looking forward to it.
went down to my LBS, after only riding one other drop bar bike, i tried this one, (after a good chat about why i want one and what i'd use it for) rode around and around in circles, and liked it.
I'm excited.
so that's my news :-)


----------



## Norm (30 Jan 2010)

cyclenic said:


> I'm excited.
> so that's my news :-)




And excellent news it is.


----------



## bradfordben (26 Apr 2010)

i have purchased my first cx bike today i have only ever had mb bikes since i was a kid but now i am starting to do a bit of distance decided to have a change i have bought a second hand bike from paul milnes as i am from bradford i do alot of miles on canal topaths will my paul milnes alli cx bike be ok for this and has anyone riden a paul milnes cx b4 and if so how did you rate it i love the bike and its in perfect condition they even put new tyers on it and gave it a service for mee all for a very respectable 200 pound he also said i am lucky they had asecond hand one in in my size as they dont get very many second hand cx bikes in


----------



## palinurus (26 Apr 2010)

A Milnes 'cross bike will be great for towpaths and stuff. My 'cross bike is based around an old Milnes frame, I've used it for towpaths, bridleways and off-road tours as well as 'cross racing (and commuting in the snow). Very useful bike.

£200 seems like a good deal.


----------



## 2Loose (27 Apr 2010)

Norm, was it you that has a mate with a Genesis Vapour, which you rated? 
Would you rate it over or equivalent to your tricross?
I am considering a potholeforest pathroad bike for my next time on the cycle to work scheme as the mtbhybrid is not really comfy enough for distance work, but a friend has a tricross and I certainly don't want the same bike as him


----------



## Stephenite (4 May 2010)

Get a Kona Jake the snake like me 

Tricrosses smell of poo


----------

